# White box ? ...and I know I'll get yelled at.



## Proffarm (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok, my wife got me the 90ex for my EOS M and it came in a plain white box with just the flash and pouch. What the check does that mean? And I KNOW I could have searched the forums but I tried and nothing relevant came up. I saw on Amazon that the white box version was about half as much, but did she buy a refurbished or returned flash? Is that what the plain white box means?

Thanks for any wisdom in advance.


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2013)

It was pulled from a kit that came with the flash. I only saw that combo for a while, the period when the M came down in price like crazy. I wouldn't worry. It works perfectly I assume.


----------

